# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Nuclear, primera fuente de electricidad en España durante agosto

## Jonasino

> En el mes de agosto la energía nuclear ha sido la fuente que más electricidad ha generado, aportando el 25% de la electricidad.
> 
> Tendido de electricidad
> 
> Según datos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE), a la nuclear le sigue la eólica (17,6%); el carbón (16,4%); la cogeneración (10,2%); el ciclo combinado y la hidráulica (ambas con el 9,8%); la solar fotovoltaica (4,1%); la solar térmica (4,0%) y los residuos (1,5%). Cabe destacar que el 62,1% de la producción eléctrica de este mes ha procedido de tecnologías que no emiten CO2.
> 
> En lo que llevamos de año, de enero a agosto de 2016, la nuclear ha sido igualmente la fuente que más electricidad ha aportado, generando el 23,2% de la electricidad. Esta tecnología también lideró la producción eléctrica en 2015.
> 
> En referencia a la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en agosto, se estima en 21.429 GWh, un 2,6% superior a la registrada en el mismo mes del año anterior. "Si se tienen en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica ha aumentado un 0,1% con respecto a agosto del 2015", explica REE.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...durante-agosto

Y digo yo ¿Que hubiera sucedido si no contáramos con la aportación nuclear?

1.-Inestabilidad en el suministro y posibles restricciones en algunas zonas.
2.-Cantidades ingentes de divisas para pagar el consumo sustitutivo de gas natural (De importación y a un precio elevado)
3.-Cantidades escandalosas de CO2 a la atmósfera por consumo de carbón (De importación también, claro). Incumplimiento total de nuestros compromisos de control de emisiones.
4.-Vaciado de nuestros paupérrimos embalses hasta ver el corcho del desagüe.
¿Sigo?
Y eso en un mes con más sol que ninguno y viento que bien ha servido para propagar cantidad de incendios forestales.
Y encima tener que aguantar sandeces a paletadas sobre lo fea, sucia, mala y peligrosa es la energía nuclear.
Hay que jorobarse.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-sep-2016),HUESITO (07-sep-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

> Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...durante-agosto
> 
> Y digo yo ¿Que hubiera sucedido si no contáramos con la aportación nuclear?
> 
> 1.-Inestabilidad en el suministro y posibles restricciones en algunas zonas.
> 2.-Cantidades ingentes de divisas para pagar el consumo sustitutivo de gas natural (De importación y a un precio elevado)
> 3.-Cantidades escandalosas de CO2 a la atmósfera por consumo de carbón (De importación también, claro). Incumplimiento total de nuestros compromisos de control de emisiones.
> 4.-Vaciado de nuestros paupérrimos embalses hasta ver el corcho del desagüe.
> ¿Sigo?
> ...


Tienes toda la razon.... ademas, nos hubiese tocado comprar mas litricidad a los garsones...

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

Juas, foro nuclear sigue sermoneando, y ahora las renovables ya las parte y subdivide hasta la mínima expresión, ya no sabe como ponerse el medallón cada mes. Menos mal que la gente "sensata" ve que son sus últimos días de vino y rosas.

...Si juntamos solar y eólica sin contar con la hidráulica tenemos 17,6+8,1=*25,7%* es decir *las nuevas renovables*, sin contar la hidráulica *generan más electricidad que cualquier otra energía contaminante* (nuclear, gas o carbón)

Lástima que la solar no se hubiese desarrollado más en España, ya que en esta época bajaría el precio de la electricidad por el aumento del uso de gas y carbón.

Pobre Jonasino, con este calor, se le han fundido los plomos:

1- Sin la nuclear, viviríamos más y mejor, ....y más tranquilos no lo duden
2- Sin la nuclear, tendriamos más energías renovables, como sucede en Alemania. Que ahora, en vez de importar, exporta su electricidad gracias a las renovables
3- Con el CO2 hay que ver lo ecologistas que se han vuelto los pronucleares. Jajaja, antes decian que la nuclear era la energía más barata. Como se les ha eliminado el argumento, cambian al que pueden si se les deja...... Ahora habrá que preguntar a Greenpeace por lo sostenibles y medioambientalistas que son las nucleares. Para morir de risa.
4 El vaciado de los embalses? eso es un argumento? eso si que es mear fuera de tiesto. Parece mentira, para estar en el fuero en el que se está. Mezclando el regadío con el mercado eléctrico. Quizás sí que habría que preguntarse si las nucleares ayudan en algo al mantenimiento de los ríos en un estado correcto medioambientalmente hablando. Subiendo la temperatura del agua?, aumentando la radiación con las fugas?, maravillosas las nucleares. 

Y nadie va a comprar electricidad a los franceses si no existiesen nucleares, quizás fuesen ellos la que nos la comprasen a nosotros

----------

